# need xp drivers for packard bell istart 2311 please!!!



## r06971 (Mar 22, 2009)

I downgraded from vista on my packard bell 2311 and all the drivers have gone so please could you gie me drivers for xp for the packard bell istart 2311?

also is there any possible way to go back to vista if this does not work out?

oh and it is running windows xp professional sp3


also i need a quick reply!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi:wave:,
Seeing this is a downgrade it maybe a* little *tricky.

First did you make or have your Vista Recovery CD?
Did you delete the Recovery Partition when you installed XP?

You also have *SP3* Installed *BEFORE* your drivers are up and running. This *may* cause issues with the Audio among others. It contains a *MS UAA *Driver that is not compatiple with some sound cards.

Was *SP3* downloaded and installed?

*NOTE:* You can try to see if the Audio driver will install without issues. If you do have issues uninstall *SP3*.
*To Uninstall SP3*:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249

If you uninstall *SP3* you will need to install *SP2*:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en

This is the *SPECS* for you machine:
http://www.packardbell.co.uk/products/desktops/istart/iStart-2311/productsheet-PB82113801-802.html
From the *Spec* sheet you have the following Drivers.

Luckily Packard Bell posted the *Chipset Driver/w Ehernet *for your model:nVidia Geforce 61xx (MCP61)
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=7602330000&ppn=PB82113801

*Install this first*!

*Video*: Nvidia GeForce 6100:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_182.50_whql.html

*MS UAA Driver*: Must be installed before the Audio Driver, but see *NOTE* above first.
http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx
Scroll down to *Q888111 *and install *XP SP2 *UAA Driver.

*Audio Driver*: Realtek High Definition Audio driver
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Accept the Agreement.
3rd on the list.

For the most part this should get you up and running.
Check the Device Manager for any remaining errors.
Post the errors if you have them.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## r06971 (Mar 22, 2009)

wow you worked hard on finding them links for me!

thank you and thank you for helping me out with my laptop 

I'm so sorry - I have just upgraded back to vista 

I was just about to edit my post and then you replyed#

sorry but thanks anyway.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Laptop? 
Sorry, I thought this was a Desktop!
I see no listing for a *Packard Bell istart 2311* Notebook, just Desktops:4-dontkno

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/?m=step2&i=menu_notebook

*Packard Bell istart 2311*:
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?m=home&pn=PB82113801

Anyway, I am glad to hear you are up and running.
Bill


----------



## r06971 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh sorry I ment in my other thred when I downgraded my hp laptop to xp.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

OK,
So not to confuse anyone I will close this thread.
If you need to reopen it just PM me with the link to this thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

